# More pictures of Prick!



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Just so you know, the picture of him on the blue background is when I was cleaning his cage. he does NOT live in the dog carrier.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Prick is adorable! I love his little dark mask.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an adorable hedgie! Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwe! i love his color! very beautiful


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

why couldnt a hedgehog live in a big dog cage? with a solid floor and accurate heating? not that i would do it but why couldnt they?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I think it has something to do with it no being see through, though i could be wrong.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sagesmommy, do you mean a crate? They may be a good size, but the bars are often too far apart, and it would be a nightmare to clean. :?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I appologize, i thought you meant like the one in the pic


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

Litch - I love your wheel color where'd you find that? BTW - he's a cutie!


----------



## Hoglover (Jan 23, 2009)

Love the colours just gorgous


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

You have an adorable hedgie!


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

KASeNIK said:


> Litch - I love your wheel color where'd you find that? BTW - he's a cutie!


Kim from http://www.angelfire.com/blog/kymwanash ... site1.html sold it to me along with just about everything else in the cage.

Theres going to be more pics soon and a video of prick getting a bath


----------

